# Just filed!



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay...I guess I'm going to be frequenting this part of the forums more often now that I have just filed for divorce. There is uncertainty, but I can also say that during the course of my marriage there was a lot of uncertainty too. Will he come home tonight? Is he cheating again?, was that the whole truth?, Why am I still finding things out after each time he came clean?, and so on.

Im sure that with my brain power I'll find a way to make it all work out in the end. I did think about it for a long time, maybe years, and nothing changed him. Not even the 18m of marital counseling or me telling him he's an alcoholic, sex addict and his addiction will only worsen and I don't want to be around when he commits a crime. In fact, when I'd ask for more evidence of certain things he told me I should just file for divorce, lol, so wish granted. 

I don't think he ever truly deserved me, You don't go sleep with hookers and have sex with strippers behind the back of the person you 'love'. You don't cheat on someone who was pregnant with your child right after they miscarried, and you don't say that you came clean, only to have me find more info over and over. 

Well, this is the way the cookie crumbles. 

Hooray.


----------



## Calling All Angels (Jan 3, 2013)

You did the right thing! I bet you are relieved! Enjoy some peace in your life. I'm in the same situation and looking for a good lawyer. Good luck!


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, part of me does feel a huge relief after years of debating it. Even last night he told me about the sex he has had with strippers when I lied and told him I spoke to other men who had been to the same club. Lol, yah... This is def for the best. 5 yrs of cheating and he still refuses to get checked for stds. I picked a winner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

